# Philips HF3480 Bulb (a fluorescent replacement?)



## foreverepic (Apr 11, 2011)

The Philips HF3480 has a non-replaceable bulb. However, since the light cost over $100, I'm curious if I can replace it anyway.

I've posted some pictures below. The light has an adjustable wide range of intensity. At all levels, (1-20), I've measure the voltage at 2.15V. The bulbs appear to be fluorescent tubes. They are glued into the bulb mount, but I'm thinking I could wire up and mount a different bulb if I could locate a reasonable replacement. Any ideas if there are suitable replacements?


















Any help is appreciated


----------



## Ken_McE (Apr 12, 2011)

Something must change as the brightness changes, no? 2.1 volts might be suitable for running some LEDs. The stock fluorescent cannot be replaced, but are there any other bulbs that are similar? Feeling adventurous?


----------



## foreverepic (Apr 13, 2011)

You're certainly right, something must change. Not sure if it could be a duty cycle if there is constant voltage? I only measured on one of the red wires. When I get home tonight, I'm going to investigate the orange wire (visible in the third picture). Adventurous? Sure. I'm interested in learning and salvaging my wake-up light. I'll post any other characteristics I can discover that might clue us into a suitable alternative. Thanks for the reply. Again, any insight is appreciated.


----------



## foreverepic (Apr 14, 2011)

My simple multimeter isn't telling me much about the orange wire, but I look at trying one of these bulbs: http://www.nam.lighting.philips.com/us/ecatalog/cfl/pdf/p-5295.pdf

More specifically, I think it may be this bulb: http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/4629/FC26-P26153.html


----------



## Ken_McE (Apr 14, 2011)

They sure do look right. Can you buy or salvage a base for it and solder the base into your light? I must say that I am puzzled about how they can gracefully dim a fluorescent tube. If you figure this out you'll be a hero to thousands of other wake-up light owners.


----------



## foreverepic (Apr 25, 2011)

Updated: The new bulb came in and I installed it. Works great. Took a while to get the old bulb out, but it all went back together good and is working.


----------



## kenbrody (May 10, 2011)

It appears we are not alone in having a problem with the "7 year" bulb lasting less than a month. Thank you for posting pictures of the inside if the lamp. But, do you have any help regarding how to open the lamp in the first place?


----------



## rx8mike (Oct 23, 2011)

Ken

Did you ever get this sorted. I've just had teh same problem and did manage to get my lamp apart without too much damage :shakehead. I'm going to try and take some pics of how to take them apart when I get my replacement bulb for the HF3475/01 that the lmap has failed in.

I bought my replacement [h=1]Philips MASTER PL-C 4P, 26 Watt - 26W / G24q-3 / 827[/h] from Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000KPUPXM/ £5.05 which is a darn site cheaper than buying a a whole new clock each time the bulb pops.

The hardest part was getting the lamp out as they glue around the surround that fits over the lamp itself!

I'll hopefully post soem more info soon but thatnks to all who have posted so far as it really helped me out

Cheers Mike


----------



## phlycoder (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for finding the replacement bulbs. I went ahead and ordered several and had to replace mine today. Turns out there is an issue with the light button on mine that is stuck in the up/down position and won't accept the inward push to turn the light on/off. Does anyone have a burnt out or dead unit that they might be willing to salvage the button set and sell it to me? Also after doing the repair on the bulb in my unit the orange wire seems to be attached to a metal heat shield that more than likely is sensitive to heat and takes care of overheating protection.


----------



## oviraicov (Jun 21, 2012)

Please help me with some pictures or explenations how to open the lamp. thanks.


----------



## mchugo (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi, I bought a replacement bulb on Amazon (hasnt arrived yet) is it just a matter of replacing it like a normal bulb as people are mentioning glue?

thanks

Colin



foreverepic said:


> My simple multimeter isn't telling me much about the orange wire, but I look at trying one of these bulbs: http://www.nam.lighting.philips.com/us/ecatalog/cfl/pdf/p-5295.pdf
> 
> More specifically, I think it may be this bulb: http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/4629/FC26-P26153.html


----------

